# It really works!!!



## EllieGP (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi All,

Keep trying, it really works and forget the statistics.

I'm 43 years old and had non-identical twin girls on 13 December 2010.

My beautiful babies were from a FET and they were from embryos created on 18 October 2007. They were Day 2 embies thawed and matured for transfer as Day 5 blastos on 29 April 2010.

I had two failed fresh IVF cycles in 07/08 before conceiving naturally with our DS, now 2 years old.

My stats were very poor for success with FET, but here I am with 3 babies in 2 years at 43 years old.

Keep strong, miracles really do happen!!

Love Ellie xx


----------



## yoko (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement, and congratulations on your children! Wow   What a lucky thing!
I am currently on my 2ww, day 5 of a transfer of 2xday2 embryos. (FET).Hoping and praying.
I dont write on here much as Im afraid of being one of those statistics, as if that makes any difference  I am trying to focus on it being our experience and to not think about numbers too much. Generally i come on here to find positive stories to keep me going, and yours was just what I needed.


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

OMG thank you for posting!


----------



## scooby-doo_123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Congratulations!!! And thanks for posting- there is hope!!!


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your story with us.  It's always good to read about positive outcomes.  There are so many negative stories that it can become quite disheartening.


----------



## Sprout Diddy (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting this Ellie, that is so lovely to hear...HUGE Congratulations......it has really lifted my spirits !! 

I am 42 and we are due to have our first FET in March after 2 failed IVF's and one miscarriage from a natural preganancy.....
we have 4 balstocyst frosties so have everything crossed that one ( or two !! ) of them can stay with us. 

Take lots of care everyone and wishing you all loads of luck and babydust xxxxxxxx


----------

